# [Safari 2.0] réglage anti-pop up / anti pop-up externe?



## kaiserben (5 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Alors voilà, je suis un nouveau mac-user depuis maintenant 2 mois, totalement comblé d'ailleurs. J'ai fait une petite recherche sur le forum mais je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet donc si un post existe déja, mes excuses d'avance.

Donc voilà, sur certains sites des pop-ups surgissent toujours malgré l'anti pop-up activé. J'aurai voulu savoir si des réglages étaient possibles pour bloquer les pop-up en fonction de leur URL (on entre l'URL en question et ça bloque la fenêtre) ou s'il existe un module externe pour implémenter cette fonctionalité?

Je vous remercie d'avance!


----------

